# (X-post) FYI: Bike lockers at Target in Hollywood



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

FYI,

The recently built Target in Hollywood on Santa Monica Blvd has a number of bike lockers. 

A very nice touch and a good way to promote bike commuting for shoppers.

All you have to do is bring your own pad lock and remove your front wheel and the bike is easily stowes away inside. The lockers are right front of the escalator/elevator in the underground parking lot, so good hi traffic area to discourage people from trying to break in.


----------

